

50 years of market swings - gongfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/storysupplement/investor_special/2008/index.html

======
ardit33
Rebranding MSFT is like puting lipstick on a pig. It stil wont change the fact
it is a pig.

MSFT is overan by bozos, and it will keep staying like that unless they fire
half of the people there. I don't know great developers that want to work for
microsoft. I have met several people that used to work there, and for some
reason I have never got along or particulary liked them. There was something
that made me not tick with them. It is very wierd, but they some kind sense of
sutle arrogance and "empty" pride. It is like people that think way too highly
of themselves, without showing the real results.

Maybe some people try to attach to big companies so they can feel more
important or part of the success, even if they don't really contribute much
(there are merely a simple cog, in a thousands of engineers machine).

Maybe that's why MSFT is failing to do anything impactful on the web space.

~~~
pchristensen
Maybe that's it, or maybe they have two of the most profitable products in the
history of the world (Office, Windows), and things like that are hard to come
be. Heck, Google only has one and Facebook has none.

